# Got Rid of Aluminum - Anti perspirant



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

To get rid of the aluminum in anti perspirant I'm using the "Crystal" now for deodorant and it's really been quite a change. For one, my BO is now organic and natural. I can TELL the difference. None of that yucky aluminum in it. And people really notice this and react in shock and admiration. They literally run away from me, I assume to the nearest natural foods store to buy the "crystal" for themselves. Another positive effect of my "journey". 
FC


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> To get rid of the aluminum in anti perspirant I'm using the "Crystal" now for deodorant and it's really been quite a change. For one, my BO is now organic and natural. I can TELL the difference. None of that yucky aluminum in it. And people really notice this and react in shock and admiration. They literally run away from me, I assume to the nearest natural foods store to buy the "crystal" for themselves. Another positive effect of my "journey".
> FC


My brother tried something like this, I sprayed his butt with Lysol. oke


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

You're no fun!


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> You're no fun!


I am being nice, I didn't say the SAS board would douse you in Lysol;-) 
If you think your sweat contains pheromones, think again;-))) There's no dead skunk smilies!!! :b


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

When I put this stuff on, it's almost like I'm on Romper Room pretending to act like a big boy putting on fake deodorant, haha.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I changed to crysal deodorant a long time ago. At first, my BO wasn't all that pleasant. So I started using antibacterial soaps under my arm that would help control (kill) the bacteria like Sulfur soap and clorhexin. Try it, you'll notice the difference.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Oh I'm not going back. I think I might try some oil essence of flowers.


----------



## TreeFrog (Oct 17, 2007)

I actually got rid of my aluminum anti-perspirants as well starting this January. I wasn't sure this was a good idea for someone with SA who has the accompanying hyperhydrosis when nervous/anxious. But I have been pleasantly pleased with the results. 

Lately with the increase in temperature I have noticed increased sweatmarks under my arms, and have realized: Hey, I don't have anything on that will stop me from perspiring! But I do not intend to go back and have decided to just be happy for the moment that I do not have the BO that I expected to. 

I decided against the Crystal because there are mixed messages on the internet about whether the aluminum salts, different than what is in anti-perspirants, can still be absorbed by the body. The companies themselves, of course, say No. 

I have used Burt's Bees, which has a strong herbal, I think masculine type of scent, and it works well. It is a spray on liquid. But I have switched to Aubrey's E Plus High C, which is a roll-on and has more of a powdery smell. It works well too. I am also interested in a brand called Home Health Herbal Magic that comes in several scents.


----------



## Nae (Nov 10, 2003)

> _from the faq_
> This deodorant stone is made of 100% natural mineral salts. How is that different? Most deodorants on the market are made of chemicals formulated in laboratories - non-natural, unhealthy chemicals that can be very harsh to your system


Yeah, I just looked over the website and its not an anti-perspirant, only a deodorant. I need an anti-perspirant, and not these all-natural products. I want a laboratory made, non-natural product. Preferebly the sort that comes with a caution about using the product if I suffer from kidney disease.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I think, don't quote me on this, but the idea of the crystal is the following. Aluminum, is bad. The reason why all deodorants say to stop use in case of irritation is one: not to make the irritation worse. Two: If the skin in your armpit is irritated, aluminum can get inside your body and that can lead to some trouble including heavy metal toxicity and cancer. Your body can't assimilate or excrete aluminum so it just accumulates. Most deodorants use Aluminum Zirconium (sp.?) and this is basically the devil, imo. Aluminum works as an antiperspirant by blocking your pores. The crystal deodorant I remember uses something called Ammonium Alum, which still contains aluminum but these molecules are bigger and can't enter your body. 

One thing I noticed after using this product. The version that comes in the plastic roll-up container would retain a particular smell after each use. I assumed it was because the water settled in the bottom mixed with my BO after each use. Over time, my BO wasn't very agreeable. So I tried taking out the crystal or just buying a brand that sold a naked crystal and I didn't see the problem occur again. I still use it today. I just leave the crystal on top of the sink.

In my opinion, this stuff works. Just keep it out of the container.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Controlling armpit odor is basically about controlling the growth of bacteria in your armpit. Sweat is typically sterile and oderless and stinks up only after Bacteria have their way with it. 

As I stated above, try using liquid surgical soap (can get at pharmacy?) or Sulfur soap to wash your armpits everyday and you'll see that you wont even need deodorant most days!

If you're anxious and stressed like me, then you have more adrenaline coursing through your body than most people and this only makes BO worse!


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

I'd rather go crazy or crippled or die than stink...

I've tried a few alternative deodorants. Most of them smell awful. The one alum. alum one was pretty sickening and didn't even work. This other herbal one made my skin burn. The rest didn't work and stunk worse.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Alum is natural, though. I could not go au naturel, as that would be a disaster.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I think it takes sometime for your body to adjust. Think of it this way, you've been keeping BO down for a while by using aluminum based deodorants. When you first stop, you're body goes crazy, sweating and stinking up the place since it wasn't able to do it before. (kinda lame excuse, I know).

Give your armpits (in this case) time to re-establish and new natural balance. In other words, let your body readjust. In the meanwhile, try washing your armpits with sulfur soap. You WILL notice a difference.

Please post results, if any.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I've also tried a few natural deodorants like Toms and some coconut oil based deodorants. They did absolutely nothing and I stunk like hell. The crystal stuff did help and I still use it today in conjunction with sulfur soap or antibacterial (surgical grade) soap.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

There is another deodorant I've used that is made with Zinc Oxide and Boric acid. This stuff is also pretty good. It comes in the form of a while, thick paste. I don't know the name but you can find it at any pharmacy in the aisle where they keep the old-school no name natural snake oil type products that no one buys anymore. Sorry, that was the best description I could come with 

This is also good if your pits get irritated easily.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

Beggiatoa said:


> I think it takes sometime for your body to adjust. Think of it this way, you've been keeping BO down for a while by using aluminum based deodorants. When you first stop, you're body goes crazy, sweating and stinking up the place since it wasn't able to do it before. (kinda lame excuse, I know).
> 
> Give your armpits (in this case) time to re-establish and new natural balance. In other words, let your body readjust. In the meanwhile, try washing your armpits with sulfur soap. You WILL notice a difference.
> 
> Please post results, if any.


I would rather die of deodorant antiperspirant abuse then go around stinking.

Look at it this way;-)) when did it become natural to bathe on a regular basis, use anti bacterial soap, deodorant soap, perfumed soap, how often did our forefathers bathe, what type of soap did they use! Can you imagine! After plowing the fields, feeding/cleaning up after the animals, All natural!
I'm sure if we stopped bathing for a month, especially with stink killing soaps our bodies would adjust, we would all be natural.

Can you imagine giving your body time to adjust if you work in the public sector, or going to school. So many of us suffer from anxiety......

If you decide to do this, Please post results;-))))))


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

That's why I suggest washing that area with sulfur soap or surgical grade antibacterial soap. If you control the growth of bacteria, you wont stink up anyplace. In fact, sometimes I ONLY wash with antibacterial and use no deodorant whatsoever. And I don't have any BO problems.

Another thing, it helps to keep your armpit hairs trimmed low. That'll help with the sweating and BO.

Good luck! Post results.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

i went for prolly 2 months without deodorant one summer (showering once or twice a day), and I stunk horribly the entire time... no magical equilibrium was achieved

people stink... especially men... there's no way around it


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

I stink bigtime! When I was on medication btw I REALLY had a distinkt funk. Very odd BO (and flatulance too, but please don't turn this into a fart thread!)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, where do you get the sulfur soap from?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

any pharmacy.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

I tried non-aluminium deodrants earlier this year. Some didnt work at all some did but no-where near as well as standart deodrants. I cycle too so I need something pretty strong.


----------



## CausalityReality (Apr 12, 2008)

Aluminium in antiperspirant = FDA wants you sick so you will pay for healthcare


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I am going to take my chances with the regular brand antiperspirants. There are about 100,000 things that can kill you if you take the time to read about it, soda, steak, veggies, fish, makeup etc. I couldn't handle not smelling good. I pride myself on being hygienic and smelling great. I get compliments all the time on the fragrances that I wear.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Penny said:


> I am going to take my chances with the regular brand antiperspirants. There are about 100,000 things that can kill you if you take the time to read about it, soda, steak, veggies, fish, makeup etc. I couldn't handle not smelling good. I pride myself on being hygienic and smelling great. I get compliments all the time on the fragrances that I wear.


Yes there are. However, out of the 100,000 things that can kill you, 90% are things you can avoid, meaning, these are things you CAN control. The other 10%, you can't! Like getting hit by lighting, being attacked by a shark, etc... lol

"people stink... especially men... there's no way around it"

You're dead wrong! When I switched to aluminum free I stunk like crazy too but I stuck with it. Then I starting using the soaps I meantioned above and that stinky problem went away! You guys need to be more positive!!!

Aluminum is reeeeeally bad for you. It's in out cookware, we use aluminum foil, it's in the packaging we use. I try to avoid it wherever I can. I use cast iron cookware, etc... (in fact, I read an article that said the increase in anemia now a days is because we don't use cast iron anymore)

But listen, we are all already worried, anxious and depressed as it is, why make BO another problem! One challenge at a time I guess.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I bought some deodorant antiperspirant on clearance, I think it was Adidas? I bought the last two containers they had, simply because it was on clearance, IE cheap, one was Aluminum free, but it had cotton to absorbs perspiration. It works GREAT fantastic. So does the other one. (It's a 48 hour one)

Here we had a brand that was under $3.00 (in MI) and it didn't sell......I sweat terribly when I'm nervous.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Beggiatoa said:


> Penny said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to take my chances with the regular brand antiperspirants. There are about 100,000 things that can kill you if you take the time to read about it, soda, steak, veggies, fish, makeup etc. I couldn't handle not smelling good. I pride myself on being hygienic and smelling great. I get compliments all the time on the fragrances that I wear.
> ...


 Sorry, I dont agree that there isn't any way "around" it.



> You're dead wrong! When I switched to aluminum free I stunk like crazy too but I stuck with it.


 Good for you. I stated simply what I choose for myself. I am willing to bet you consume artificial sweeteners, or high fructose corn syrup, or hormones injected into meat, or mercury found in fish, or chemicals sprayed on vegetables.... :afr Those things are reeeeally bad for you as well, and yet they are still consumed. I am not saying that aluminum is good for you :no , but I am simply saying that I dont want to go to work, where I am closely working with patients and coworkers smelling ops , or embrace my husband and have him gag.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

Bon said:


> ....one was Aluminum free, but it had cotton to absorbs perspiration. It works GREAT fantastic.


Now this sounds like a viable alternative. If there is a viable alternative that WORKS, I would try it. But I refuse to go around smelling nasty in the meantime :afr :b


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I know what you mean, Penny. I don't want to force this change on anymore, rather, I want to shed light on it, so at least you are aware.

But...for the record..

"I am willing to bet you consume artificial sweeteners, or high fructose corn syrup" 

Nope, I don't even buy sugar in my house. I read labels and avoid all foods that contain this. Recently, I started using Stevia.

"hormones injected into meat" 

I don't eat red meat for this very reason. I am fortunate enough to live in the caribbean (I'm studying abroad) and fresh, organic products are readily available.

"mercury found in fish" 

I worked for a seafood distributor/importer for many years. I know all about this. I try to avoid big fish that are higher in the food chain. These are the ones that concentrate more mercury per pound of flesh. Suck as albacore tuna, shark, seabass, etc..

"chemicals sprayed on vegetables" 
Ok, I'm exhausted! Everytime I think of all the poison that's in our food, well, this makes me want to cry. I guess this one got me! But I do wash my vegetables in a solution of hydrogen peroxide to try and get as much of it out as possible.

On the other hand, I have read, tried and confirmed that using plain coconut oil under your arms will curve any odor problem. I forgot to mention this before.

So there you have it, my two cents on how to curve BO. Sulfur soap, antibacterial soap, Ammonium Alum and coconut oil! I sound like a snake oil....nevermind.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

This will not work this summer, ain't no way.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> This will not work this summer, ain't no way.


I don't see your location. If you're truly serious about this, check out a few drugs stores, check the clearance isle (that's how well it sold...) for Adidas with no alumininm....Cotton to absorb sweat, it really works well, I only bought it cause it was dirt cheap;-) It works better than the secret I used to swear by.

I found another this evening but it's the 48 hour type. You may have to check a few drugstores, walmart and such, but give it a try;-)


----------



## IntrovertGirl (Apr 17, 2006)

It's scary to think about the side effects of something that you use so frequently. I read an interesting article about the effects of diet on body odour here:

http://www.naturalnews.com/004417.html


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Bon said:


> FairleighCalm said:
> 
> 
> > This will not work this summer, ain't no way.
> ...


RU saying there is a deodorant where you wear (sorry) cotton underneath your pits?


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

FairleighCalm said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > FairleighCalm said:
> ...


I'm saying there was an aluminum free deo (that has been discontinued, and is on clearance) that has cotton in some manner to absorb sweat.


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Ah, thank you. I'll look for it.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Bon said:


> I don't see your location. If you're truly serious about this, check out a few drugs stores, check the clearance isle (that's how well it sold...) for Adidas with no alumininm....Cotton to absorb sweat, it really works well, I only bought it cause it was dirt cheap;-) It works better than the secret I used to swear by.
> 
> I found another this evening but it's the 48 hour type. You may have to check a few drugstores, walmart and such, but give it a try;-)


I've been trying out the crystal deo for the past few weeks and I'm impressed so far but I know it won't cut it in our 110+ deg. heat.

I found the Adidas cotton deo at the 99 cent store here. I bought the last two they had. I like the scent but I haven't used it yet. Thanks for the heads up. I always love a bargain! 

By the way, I've used Secret for many years and was very happy with it until recently. It doesn't seem to work as well since they introduced the new scents. I wonder if they changed the formula. :con


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

TruSeeker777 said:


> Bon said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see your location. If you're truly serious about this, check out a few drugs stores, check the clearance isle (that's how well it sold...) for Adidas with no alumininm....Cotton to absorb sweat, it really works well, I only bought it cause it was dirt cheap;-) It works better than the secret I used to swear by.
> ...


EXCELLENT, .99! I'm so jealous, that's cheaper then what I paid! LOL, we should have stuck our heads together, we could have sold it on SAS;-) Paypal only;-)

I found it's a cotton tec. I'm not sure what that means :stu I prefer the 48 hour Adidas;-)

I know Becky, bought one of the new clinical formulas (can't remember if it was secret, but the gist is the same) paid a small fortune for it, and it didn't work as well as the other regular.

(I think I just implied that Becky walked around stinking for a while;-d sorry, wasn't what I meant;-)


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

Important development. I finally read the directions. I was rubbing this on dry, so really I was exfoliating, not deodorizing. I'm applying it moistly now. You may say, "Duh" now.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

FairleighCalm said:


> Important development. I finally read the directions. I was rubbing this on dry, so really I was exfoliating, not deodorizing. I'm applying it moistly now. You may say, "Duh" now.


Don't feel too bad. I almost did the same thing myself.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Here's an interesting and simple article I found about antiperspirants

http://askwaltstollmd.com/archives/antiper.html


----------

